# Varmint Gun



## Mirth1 (Apr 16, 2002)

What kind of gun is best for Varmints,,,,,

I'm looking for something best all around
22-250 or 223 or 243


Whats your oppinion


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Either of the 3 calibers you mentioned are perfectly fine varmint guns. 

The .243 has the edge for both heavier bullets (90 - 100 grs) and extreme long ranges (out to 600 or 1000 yards.) .243s are well known for burning out bbls faster than other calibers (I am talking about losing match grade accuracy after 1000-2000 rounds.) The .243 is also the only caliber you mentioned that can realistically double as a deer rifle.

If you want to shoot 400-600 yards with the .223 you should make sure you get a 1:7 or 1:8 rifling twist bbl so you can load 75 - 80 grain bullets, the 55 grain slugs lose too much to the wind at long range.

If all you want is a gun to shoot at small critters out to 300 yards I would vote for the .223 due to tremendous ammo selection available most everywhere, plus cheapest cost per shot.


----------



## Mirth1 (Apr 16, 2002)

What are bbls

and

what about the 22 250?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

A 'bbl' is short for barrel. I do not have any personal experience with the 22-250, but unless you reload I would recommend the .223 for cost, variety, and availability of a wide range of various ammo.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

bbl stands for bull barell I think. I have the 22-250 in bull bl. it is a heavy barell. Damn nice gun as well.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i too am looking at varm. guns, what scope would you guys suggest for a 22-250 for varms( groundhog) 2-300 yrds?


----------



## HEAVYSHOT (Mar 19, 2002)

Might also want to look at the 220 swift it is much faster than all three of the above stated rounds but it does burn out barrels faster but if you don't plan on shooting 2000 rounds in your varmit hunting endevors I think you will be pleased with the 220 swift.


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

all you guys buy rifles that cost more than 10 .22 rifles but I hunt wood chucks with a .22 long, have been doing it since i can remember. i dont use scopes and i can pull 100 yard shots, but most of them are close to 25 yards, im very sneaky(play mind games with them) i use a bull barrel set-up on a 10/22, if you miss on the first shot you can make another before they get to their hole. 
use a .22 its more challenging


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Go with the big guns for ultimate excitement. Yeah the .22 lr will kill them but don't expect to be impressed with the power or lack there of that the .22 lr has as compared to a 22-250 or 220 swift. Red Mist is all I have to say!


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

22LR if you want to limit yourself to chucks, squirell, rabbit and the like. 22- 250 if you want to shoot them all with extended range and include in fox, coyote, prarie dogs. 22-250 has a longer barrel life and has a good varity of ammo. 

Let us not forget the .222 and .223, both fine weapons as well. Instead of buying a 22LR for my next plinker/ squirell gun I think I will go with the .17 as everything I have hear sounds like it may replace my .22!

All around varmit 22-250 with a nice scope 4xXx50/ 4x20+x50 for prarie dogs. Scope is a important as the gun! I prefer the Burris line, but some of the Bushnel dusk to dawn are nice ang good for Coyote!

.223 = cheap ammo/ find good selection anywhere
.22-250 = fairly cheap ammo/ find pretty good selection most places.


----------



## Bootleg (Mar 4, 2004)

Love my 22-250 Ruger #1V Have a Weaver 6x24x50 adj. A.O. on it. She's a tack driver. Someday I'll upgrade the optics to the same power and size in a Leupold VariXIII with a mil. dot reticle. I've seen that scope and it's beautiful and clear as a bell. All this is if money is not the top priority, I guess. Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

without getting into "weatherby's" what brand of 22-250 would you guys suggest?


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Bootleg,
I saw that you mentioned you are gonna upgrade to a Leupold Vari-x III w/ mill dot. I have one and its a fine scope if you only want to shoot targets. When it starts to get dark or is starting to get light its pretty much worthless unless you shoot only during high light times, those fines crosshairs and little dot are very tough to see sometimes. Its a great scope other than that though!


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

The Mossberg SSI1 in 22- 250 Bull barrel rocks. I love the gun and did not break the bank either. Bonus is you can use different setups on it like the TC Encore.

I found the same problem with the Leo scopes, they just do not give you as clear of a picture as other scopes when getting dark. It may be unbeleivable but I have better luck with the Bushnell scopes with the dusk to dawn feature.


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

I shoot a .243 and have been extremely happy with it for it's all around diversity and performance. It is more expensive to shoot than the .223, but delivers superior long range accuracy and deadly killing power. 

When using lighter bullets, such as 55gr, ballistic tips it is nearly as fast as the 220 swift. Again delivering more energy. It is also a better long range choice than the 22-250.

It is the only one of the calibers mentioned that can also effectively be used as a deer rifle.

I have killed many types of varmints at 300 or more yards. One shot in particular that stands out was 528 yards on a coyote. The large male fell into a pile without so muck as kicking. A 75gr. Rem. V max boattail did the job.

All that said, It is: expensive to shoot unless you reload. Very loud if you have neighbors, and occasionally can do some damage to hides.

It is more a matter of personal preference. I think


----------



## jagerbob (Jan 27, 2004)

Mirth1, I like the .243 also. But I like anything that burns powder and puts bullets where I want them. Any campfire discussion of guns will lead to preferences, likes and dislikes. If you can hit them with your deer rifles, use them.

I have a ruger 77 with synthetic stock I like to use for shooting at varmints. I tricked it out with bedding, trigger work, crown, lapping, etc. Ive vaporized many a critter with it. I reload and it doesnt seem to be fussy about what goes through the barrel. I did find 2 boxes of speer 70 grain tnt varmint bullets at Gander Mountain in Utica. Boxes of 750 for $45.00 each. Great buy. I picked up 2 and my gun loves them. I have used this .243 on many a Wyoming deer hunt. Use 100 gr. Noslers. Have not recovered one to date. They all pass through and leave a marvelous hole.

I am 60% complete building a heavy varmint gun in .243. I sent a mauser action to Shaw and put a 26" barrel on it. A full 1.25" the full length. The barrel weighs 10 Lbs. Put it on a laminated stock, bedding, Timley trigger, etc. Last saturday I shot 10 rounds into a .914 hole. Take my 3 worst shots off out of the 10 and the group was .425. Im not a bench rest shooter so thats good by me. Let me know if you want to shoot it some time.

Get the gun you like, the caliber you like, what you can afford, and practic.


----------

